# Nuggets welcome back Juwan Howard!



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54668/20081002/juwan_howard_rejoins_nuggets/

Veteran forward Juwan Howard has rejoined the Nuggets, signing a one-year, non-guaranteed deal worth the veteran's minimum.

Howard, 35, was in Denver on Thursday for a physical and should be ready to participate in the team's evening practice session.

For his career, Howard has averaged 15.3 points.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So they replace Camby with... Juwan Howard.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

They're not trying to replace Camby.

They're trying to build team chemistry through veteran players like most championship teams do.

Camby was great, but he allowed people to get lazy on D since he could erase their mistakes...plus, he wasnt' getting any older.

Now, if we can have a good mix of playesr this year and get a good record by the all-star break, we'll have 10 million to spend due to the trade exception from Camby's trade.

This is a good thing, it gives us flexibility to add if we're in a position to do that, or we can stand pat and use it in the off-season if we decide to be sellers and trade AI due to a poor record. He's in a contract year, so we could get a bit for him, too.

Flexibility and chemistry people...it's what it's all about.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It's another body on the roster. He spent the last season on the Dallas bench. I thought he'd be done by now.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I see a lil optimism here.

FAIL!!!

This guarantees that the Nuggets won't be in the playoffs. He's a curse.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Well see how that turns out, he avg. 1.1 points in 50 games with Dallas last season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's not a terrible signing by any means; it's crazy, though, that a career 15 PPG player only averaged 1 PPG last season with the Mavs.

And off-topic, but I just realized I was in your "Fav 10" Undefeated; good ****. Although I'm disappointed DaRizzle is ahead of me. That's downright insulting. :biggrin:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> It's not a terrible signing by any means; it's crazy, though, that a career 15 PPG player only averaged 1 PPG last season with the Mavs.
> 
> And off-topic, but I just realized I was in your "Fav 10" Undefeated; good ****. Although I'm disappointed DaRizzle is ahead of me. That's downright insulting. :biggrin:


lol you know it. we bashed you enough in our forum, lol.

On-topic. I hope this turns out good for you guys. If you guys get Tinsley it might turn out good though. But I just don't know about Juwan helping your team.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He only averaged 1.1 ppg last season cause he only averaged 5 mpg. His normal career averages of 16 ppg to go with 32 mpg show the reason for the disparity in numbers.

My bet is that he makes the team and contributes in the range of 10-15 minutes per night. Doing that will give the Nuggs about 7-9 ppg and a couple fouls. It also gives depth in case of injury. I guess the question is this: would you rather have Juwan Howard or Nick FAzekas coming off of the bench in the fourth quarter in a clutch situation?


----------

